# O radu foruma > Obavijesti administratora >  MOLIM SVI PROCITAJTE...NOVA PRAVILA

## anchie76

U razgovoru s nasim _provajderom_ Promo-mediom, spomenuto je da smo u zadnje vrijme opet poceli koristiti vise procesorske memorije.  S obzirom da nam Promo-media besplatno ustupa prostor na serveru za portal i rad udruge, a ovaj forum je samo dio toga, najmanje sto mozemo uciniti za uzvrat je da smanjimo kolicinu procesorske memorije.

U skladu s ovim gore navedenim, molimo SVE korisnice/korisnike foruma da postuju sljedeca pravila: 

- da smanjite kolicinu slicica u postovima na apsolutni minimum 

- da ne koristite animirane (gif) slicice u porukama

- da ne koristite animirane (gif) slicice u avatarima

- da ne koristite smajlije s drugih web site-ova

- da uklonite tickere iz svojih potpisa
Molimo da se pridrzavate ovih naputaka - u protivnom ce se postovi editirati i/ili poduzeti druge akcije koje administratori smatraju potrebnim.

Znamo da su vam svima posebno tickeri prirasli srcu, ali molimo vas da shvatite i postujete nas motiv za ovakvu odluku. 

Hvala na razumijevanju. 

anchie76

----------


## pcelica

šmrc, idem prva skinuti ticker!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## emanuela28

_baš sam tužnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa što moramo skinutu tickere   
a šta je tu je! :/ evo skidam _

----------


## renata

> nema više odbrojavaliceeeee


ali mozes napisati brojkama :D

----------


## Brunda

Bye bye ticker   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## anek

šmrc, šmrc....večeras ću maknuti ticker

----------


## ms. ivy

anchie, otela si nam tickere   :Crying or Very sad:   :Wink:  
ajde bar reci da možemo stavljati smajlića do mile volje!   :Grin:

----------


## kloklo

Maknula sam ticker...ebi ga...sve razumijem, znam da se mora, a tako mi je žaaaaaaaaaaao   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## happy mummy

nezgodno kad se naviknes na ticker.... kad su me ljudi pitali koliko mi je dijete staro, ja bi rekla "cek da provjerim na tickeru" . a sad cu morat sama racunat...  :Sad:

----------


## odra

Kakva šteta!!!!!!!  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## draga

Evo skinula sam i sliku iz avatara...( sve u nadi da nam vrate tickere..bez njih je tako tužno...)

Šmrc...

----------


## TIGY

Šmrc !!!   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## plavaa

I ja bih se radije odrekla avatara, nego tickera.. Smrc   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Ribica

Avatari su ograniceni na 5 KB i oni su slika (jpg, gif, tiff) . Jednom ucitana slika je slika bez obzira da li je animirana ili ne.

Ispravite me ako grijesim.  :Love:

----------


## Inesica

ja vidla tek sada. idem maknuti ticker. šmrc   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ivarica

Ribica, animirani gifovi trose procesorsku memoriju za izvodenje animacija, tako su bar meni objasnili.

----------


## mamazika

A da li bi bilo moguće programe za tickere i nekakvu arhivu za sličice staviti na taj server gdje smo mi?

----------


## Mamita

program za te trakice zauzima sigurno više mjesta nego cijeli forum   :Laughing:

----------


## wildflower

ja stvarno ne kuzim ovo s tickerima... mislim, oni se zapravo ucitavaju s nekog drugog servera, nisu smjesteni ovdje... zasto onda smetaju?
*mamazika*, slicice u avatarima jesu smjestene na serveru gdje je i forum. sumnjam da bi se s tickerima moglo napraviti isto (a to bi i bilo puno losije za procesorsku memoriju).
meni recimo tickeri bas i nisu fora (ali ako se drugima svidjaju, neka ih  :D ), ali zato volim slikice u avatarima... i zato ne bih voljela da dodje do situacije 'morat cemo ukinuti slikice u avatarima ako zelite natrag tickere'  :/

----------


## anchie76

> . mislim, oni se zapravo ucitavaju s nekog drugog servera, nisu smjesteni ovdje... zasto onda smetaju?


Zato sto trose procesorsku memoriju.  Oni ne trose mjesto na nasem serveru, ali opterecuju nas server jer prilikom ucitavanja svake stranice foruma server trosi vise procesorske memorije ne bi li ucitao sve slicice s drugih servera.

----------


## renata

wildflower, meni isto nije bilo jasno, tocno to sto ti pises, mislila sam da se radi o kolicini prostora za spremanje.
ali radi se bas o tom ucitavanju - za vrijeme ucitavanja tickera i animiranih gifova se trosi procesorska memorija, znaci to ne zauzima mjesto na nasem serveru, nego procesor u trenutku ucitavanja.

avatari isto nisu smjesteni na nasem serveru, nego se ucitavaju odasvud. ali bez avatara bi stvarno bilo bezveze. osim toga, u avatar stvarno mozemo staviti malu slicicu.

ma cure, kad sam ja hodocastila puno vise po forumu, uopce nije bilo tickera i svejedno mi se cinio kao prekrasno mjesto :D
vazno je ono sto pisemo jedni drugima  :Love:  i da vidimo slatke face nase djecice. ja volim avatare.

----------


## renata

uvijek je netko brzi od mene  :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

renata, krivo, avatari jesu spremljeni na nasem serveru, zat smo im ogranicili velicinu

----------


## ivarica

takoder, kako forum ima puuno korisnica/ka, a neki imaju i jako slicna korisnicka imena, skidanje avatara ne dolazi u obzir. ne trebate se toga bojati. u tom slucaju isli bi mozda na smanjenje velicine avatara.

----------


## renata

:Rolling Eyes:  bilo je to predavno za moju jadnu memoriju kad sam stavljala svoj avatar. mozda bih zato bas mogla novi :D

----------

`TA JE TICKER? :?

----------


## anchie76

To je ona mala "glistica" sto su je cure imale u svom potpisu a na njoj pise koliko su trudne, ili koliko su im klinci stari ili koji im je dan ciklusa.

----------


## Wanda

Pih, šmrc, ošo.

----------


## Lidija88

Koliko vidim na vecini podforuma nema vise ticker-a...  :Grin:  osim kod trudnica...  :Grin:  za njih vaze ista pravila ili ne ?   :Wink:

----------


## mamma san

Ja sam vjerovatno jedna od zadnjih koja je skinula svoj slatki tiker !   :Crying or Very sad:   Ali samo zato što nisam čitala!!  :Grin:   (Samo sam se čudila da di su drugi tikeri???   :Grin:   :Grin:  ). 

Ali svoju TUKU ne dam.   :Grin:   A pišulinca mi gledajte na predstavljanjima...  :Grin:  

PS I molim ne mojte smanjivati avatare...ja to više jednostavno ne znam napraviti!!!!   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mostarka

E pa nisi zadnja mamma san, ja sa sam eto zadnja skuzila   :Laughing:  . Eh ti strijelci   :Laughing:  .
Znaci bas se moraju skidati tikeri   :Crying or Very sad:  . E pa sada cu ga skinuti   :Crying or Very sad:  .

----------


## Nera

Ma trudnice su još gore!   :Crying or Very sad:  
Mene admin mora upozoriti!   :Embarassed:

----------


## emanuel

I ja sam danas skinula ticker   :Embarassed: , malo sam na forumu pa pola tema i neuspijem procitati..........

----------


## maslacak

Ja sam tek danas skinula ticker- inace ove stranice nikad ni ne otvaram-  zao mi je sto prije nisam znala da ga moram skinuti...

----------


## gora

I ja isto! Sorry Anchie76 nisam imala pojma....a meni je trakica bila pokazatelj koliko mi jos ostaje...koliko sam vec prosla....bas mi je zao....  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mamaValdo

Šteta, baš su bili simpatični, i... (šmrc) idem ga maknuti.

----------


## chani

i ja sam danas dobila obavijest
nisam imala pojma
steta

----------


## Mamaitata

> anchie, otela si nam tickere    
> ajde bar reci da možemo stavljati smajlića do mile volje!


Mozes stavljati smajlice ali od sada moraju biti crno-bijeli  :Grin:

----------


## ana1

bravo za smajliće :D  :D

----------

